# Pointless plumbing?



## swee'pea99 (10 Jul 2022)

Is this (from the radiator in the hall, if it makes a difference) as redundant as it is ugly? 







Would getting rid of it be a straightforward job, or would it take a proper plumber? (I'm thinking 6" of copper tubing + a couple of new 'olives', to substitute for everything between the top and bottom nuts...does that sound doable?)

Any hints & tips much appreciated.


----------



## avsd (10 Jul 2022)

That looks to be the drain point from for your system.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (10 Jul 2022)

It's a bleeding bleed valve. Do not remove.


----------



## Teamfixed (10 Jul 2022)

Depends what you mean. The lower fitting is a drain. This will be about the lowest part of the system. It's used to drain down the system so you definitely need it in place.


----------



## Cycleops (10 Jul 2022)

But the top bit, all above the bleed valve can be removed can't it? You'll have to put a blanking plug on but that shouldn't be difficult.
Looks like the walls, floor and skirting need a bit of work too.


----------



## midlife (10 Jul 2022)

Are you still attaching the radiator to it?


----------



## Cycleops (10 Jul 2022)

...not any more by the looks of it.


----------



## mickle (10 Jul 2022)

If this is the only draincock on the circuit you'll need to leave it where it is or install one elsewhere. Capping it off is a matter of fitting a compression stop end.


----------



## Sharky (10 Jul 2022)

One of these would make it a bit tidier 

https://www.screwfix.com/p/white-an...co8Tpeqip1iOwydx2YUaAlBwEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## sleuthey (10 Jul 2022)

The answer completely depends on your requirements. Do you require easy installation of a radiator in that position should you ever need one? Is it the only drain cock on your system? If the answer to both is yes then leave it be. If no then you can get rid of it if it annoys you.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (10 Jul 2022)

You could just unscrew the drain cock and fasten the radiator valve in its place, and use that as the drain cock with a hose pushed over the rad valve tail.


----------



## swee'pea99 (11 Jul 2022)

Thanks all - "Leave it alone, idiot!" Message received! I'll paint it lime green & orange to make it inconspicuous.


----------



## irw (16 Jul 2022)

As an aside, if you are leaving it in, it would be very prudent to put a blanking cap on the radiator valve, just incase it starts leaking or someone turns it on!!


----------



## gbb (17 Jul 2022)

Removal of the rad valve itself is easy, take everything off back to the draincock then fit a bung in the last compression nut on the draincock i assume.
But how do you stop the water flowing before you start ?
Genuine question, if i were doing it, its the first thing id want to know.


----------



## Arrowfoot (17 Jul 2022)

swee'pea99 said:


> Thanks all - "Leave it alone, idiot!" Message received! I'll paint it lime green & orange to make it inconspicuous.



You


----------



## MrGrumpy (17 Jul 2022)

Sharky said:


> One of these would make it a bit tidier
> 
> https://www.screwfix.com/p/white-an...co8Tpeqip1iOwydx2YUaAlBwEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds



Funny my system does not have one of those whatsoever !! All the plumbers that have come to my house , just take of the small radiator furtherest away and attach a hose with appropriate fitting . This would make things that little bit easier though ! Next time that has to be done I’ll maybe fit one .

In fact come to think of it, last plumber didn’t even do that ? Just depressurised the system first And quickly blanked off .


----------



## irw (18 Jul 2022)

gbb said:


> Removal of the rad valve itself is easy, take everything off back to the draincock then fit a bung in the last compression nut on the draincock i assume.
> But how do you stop the water flowing before you start ?
> Genuine question, if i were doing it, its the first thing id want to know.



Either drain the system down, or use a pipe freezing kit, if you have access to a 6” section of the pipe shortly before the bit you need to chop off…you do need to have nerves of steel, and be absolutely certain about what you’re doing to do the pipe freezing method as a diy’er though!


----------



## swee'pea99 (18 Jul 2022)

irw said:


> Either drain the system down, or use a pipe freezing kit, if you have access to a 6” section of the pipe shortly before the bit you need to chop off…you do need to have nerves of steel, and be absolutely certain about what you’re doing to do the pipe freezing method as a diy’er though!



Lacking both certainty and nerves of steel I'm sticking with Plan A - orange & lime green.


----------



## newts (18 Jul 2022)

irw said:


> Either drain the system down, or use a pipe freezing kit, if you have access to a 6” section of the pipe shortly before the bit you need to chop off…you do need to have nerves of steel, and be absolutely certain about what you’re doing to do the pipe freezing method as a diy’er though!



On a sealed heating system you let the pressure off & drain a small amount of water until it creates a vacuum in the system. You can do simple repairs like rad valve change without draining the complete system down. On an open vented system you put a bung in the vent pipe & cold inlet to create the same.


----------



## MrGrumpy (18 Jul 2022)

Yep interesting ?! Plumber must have done that with ours when got rads moved in the kitchen .


----------

